# Blacklight Reactive Paint! Finally!!!!



## tiki07 (May 2, 2007)

I finally found a fabric paint that works with blacklight. Its the brite pink - www.simplyspray.com
The can doesn't say it, but I emailed the company to see if they had one and they told me that the brite pink works with blacklight. I bought it at Michaels Crafts and to my suprise - it worked!
The color is good, too. I've even sprayed it over black capes and stuff and the paint doesn't show up on dark colors, but it does on light colors. Anyway, the cape was cool because it was still black, but under blacklight it glowed!
I love it!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## deaddude (Dec 27, 2005)

tiki07 said:


> I finally found a fabric paint that works with blacklight. Its the brite pink - www.simplyspray.com
> The can doesn't say it, but I emailed the company to see if they had one and they told me that the brite pink works with blacklight. I bought it at Michaels Crafts and to my suprise - it worked!
> The color is good, too. I've even sprayed it over black capes and stuff and the paint doesn't show up on dark colors, but it does on light colors. Anyway, the cape was cool because it was still black, but under blacklight it glowed!
> I love it!!!!!!!!!!!!


Thanks for passing that on, I'll have to check it out...


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

I, too, am a sucker for U/V reactive paint, it must be a hangover from my psychodelic days of the late '60's, a "nostalgia" thing. We use a lot of eyes. fangs, claws and faces painted in U/V Paint on our Haunt walls. You can never have too much ambience in a Haunted House. 

Welcome to the Hallowe'en Forum, you're gonna love it here!!


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

Thanks for the tip. 

PS - I assume you are associated with the website you recommend?


----------



## tiki07 (May 2, 2007)

No, not affiliated...just glad I found them! i know i sound like a salesperson!!! But really, its hard to find stuff that actually works like it should. I've wasted so much $ on crap before!


----------



## tiki07 (May 2, 2007)

i thoght halloween people were friendly.... I've met so may people over the years at tradeshows and stuff and never once did anyone get pissed over recommending a website. i finally bought a new laptop so i can sit my lazy butt on the sofa and chat online.... i joined another halloween forum and mentioned that i found black light paint and the moderator banned me!??!?! WTF I thought that sharing stuff that was useful would make others happy...from now on I'll keep my good finds to myself! This is no offense to the members of this forum who have all been so nice with their replies!!! but really did that moderator have to go on a power trip and BAN me from their site????? a little overboard if you ask me. if mentioning a website is advertising then i'm going to email the company and tell them that they owe me money for every person that I ever mentioned it to!!!
ahh anyway, tahnks for listening to my rant...


----------



## michigal (Oct 30, 2005)

Please don't keep your good finds to yourself. I don't know which other forum you were at, don't really want to know, but be assured you won't be banned here for letting us in on good deals. As yo've seen, Larry (the site owner) even added a product review forum just for that purpose. 
So welcome to the *only* good Halloween forum on the net. Kick back with your laptop and enjoy.


----------



## tiki07 (May 2, 2007)

awww...thanks....you guys are so sweet!


----------



## Dusza Beben (Sep 27, 2006)

Don't take it personally tiki, when someone with only a couple posts under their belt pops up and raves about a product or site it throws up a red flag for a lot of folks. Like michigal said, kick back and enjoy. Have any pics of the stuff you've done? We love pictures!

DB


----------



## tiki07 (May 2, 2007)

I'll have to take pictures this year when I break out the Halloween gear! I always forget to take pictures and then kick myself later on! Thsi year, I'm going to glue the camera to my hip so I don't forget. I'm sure I;ll be making stuff with my new paint this year!!!


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

The reason is your first 2 posts were promoting a product. Usually that's the sign of a vendor/reseller posing as a normal person. (you know the guys in paid commercials that rave about products like the juiceinator?) 

Sites like this cost money and if they sell advertising, it's like bypassing the system, which is a no-no. 

However...

Real 3rd party endorsements are fine, though! 

AND

I think it's cool to promote your own stuff if you reveal the fact it's your company. 

But I'm no mod, just a message board nerd.


----------



## tiki07 (May 2, 2007)

I understand... I just thought it was pretty rude of him to shut me off like that. I was trying to pass along information that I thought was helpful...its not like I was posting information about a new low mortgage rate or something!!! LOL
Anyway, the people are much nicer in here ;>)


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

This I know. I rarely post over there... they will bust your balls about EVERYTHING.

I asked if anyone had some photos worth printing out... and they went into a multi page thread about copyrights. Hello... printing public images to put on my own wall?

I can only imagine what would happen if you posted about mp3s...


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

I checked out that site and that paint looks fun. And that is without the added bonus of UV reaction.

I am definitely going to pick some up. Making T's at a party would be fun. And lots of good ideas there. 

Thank you Tiki!

So what kind of haunting do you do?


----------



## tiki07 (May 2, 2007)

I feel better now- glad it wasn't JUST me. The way I look at it- why bother havigna forum if it isn't for people who have common interest to share info - otherwise we could all go somewhere else!
IshWitch - My husband's friend is the "haunter" I try to stay away from the gory stuff! But I help out now and then with decorations- the ones that don't scare the crap out of me. I do birthday parties, but small scale compared to most people. We are starting to get more involved in the Halloween stuff. We'll see how it goes. For me, its just for fun. At first we just tagged along to the trade shows and stuff because they were fun to go to! I'm thinking of expanding the birthday party thing - the only thing that sucks is that your entire weekend is gone when you get into parties. That would be fine if it was my only job, but working all week and then having no free time can be a drag. But my husband can dress up like a freak and scare the crap out of kids with his buddies - I think he has more fun on those weekends!
I was thinking about brining the paint into the party side of things and letting kids make tie dyes. I saw the video they had on that and it looked like it might me a good idea for parties. I didn't even think of that until after I saw it on their site. I think I was too excited to find blacklight paint!!!
What haunting do you do??!?!?!


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

I have a backyard haunt. I make stuff, buy stuff, embellish stuff. I'm a nurse so short on free time and know what you mean. We only get every other weekend off and then a day during the week. 

I was really interested in using the uv paint on tombstones. I've used the uv Halloween hairspray on them and that works well. But that is meant to wash out of the hair so needs touch up every year.


----------



## jodi (Aug 24, 2006)

IshWitch said:


> I have a backyard haunt. I make stuff, buy stuff, embellish stuff. I'm a nurse so short on free time and know what you mean. We only get every other weekend off and then a day during the week.
> 
> I was really interested in using the uv paint on tombstones. I've used the uv Halloween hairspray on them and that works well. But that is meant to wash out of the hair so needs touch up every year.


does the hairspray work with blacklight?


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

It was the blacklight kind. So yeah. Check them out this season. They have colored and clear kind. I've also used them on costumes but you really have to spray it on under blacklight to get a good even effect.


----------



## tiki07 (May 2, 2007)

What other "blacklight" things do you all use in your hauntings?


----------



## noahbody (Sep 20, 2003)

Redrum on the walls.


----------



## tiki07 (May 2, 2007)

i wonder if people actually are afraid when they see that on the walls.
personally, scary music is all it takes to make me hide under the covers!


----------



## Scattered Screams (Mar 4, 2008)

*items*

I also love the things that glow under blacklight. I have down a few things of my own and one item I bought off ebay. I even have a blacklight over my washer and dryer to see the results after I'm done plus see all the spills of the liquid detergent my kids do.


----------



## tiki07 (May 2, 2007)

*count down!*

yay! its getting close to halloween time! i'm trying to find a place to get inexpensive "masks" as a giveaway? I'd like to give something to our visitors, so i was thinking a mask would be cool, but probably not in the budget...
anyone have any ideas for giveaways?
also, i tried to take a picture of my blacklight cape...but i guess my camera doesn't work so well in the uv light...
i ordered some more the other day and they now have a blood in a can? i dont think it is uv reactive... has anyone used something like that before??? i usually use the tubes, i buy them in bulk...


----------



## davy2 (Sep 10, 2008)

does it glow bright pink?


----------

